# Best Grinder for Hash?



## funbuns (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a grinder like this http://www.amazon.com/CHROMIUM-CRUSHER-Premium-Quality-non-aluminum/dp/B000KVBAAI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1251402325&sr=1-3 maybe even this one. I have read somewhere that aluminum grinders are the best? Anyone with experience in using these grinders and which material is the best?


----------



## matteodvr (Aug 27, 2009)

i like the aluminum way better than plastic had one like this and loved it


----------



## vapedg13 (Aug 27, 2009)

go to walmart and get a coffe grinder for under $20....I use that for grinding the weed for my volcano


----------



## ClosetKing (Aug 27, 2009)

yeaah if you want massive kief loads get a coffee grinder, however its not the most portable 

i had a 3 chamber plastic grinder i got for like 10 bucks at a headshop, it grinded well and collected a lot of crystals but it didnt survive too many drops, and one of the teeth fell off in my weed once.
now i got a big 3" aluminum that just steals the kief off of weed, i got it for 25 at a shop and its my best grinder by far. however ive heard aluminum can flake, i guess the chromium crusher doesnt. however to collect the most crystals off ur weed u need a grinder with a bigger surface area so that all the crystals can fall freely through the screen. im sure if u looked around u could find a bigger one at a local headshop for under 30$, but that crusher looks pretty sweet. and the teeth are better than standard spikes, my grinder leaves chunky weed but that would pulverize.


----------



## vapedg13 (Aug 27, 2009)

funbuns said:


> I'm looking at getting a grinder like this http://www.amazon.com/CHROMIUM-CRUSHER-Premium-Quality-non-aluminum/dp/B000KVBAAI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1251402325&sr=1-3 maybe even this one. I have read somewhere that aluminum grinders are the best? Anyone with experience in using these grinders and which material is the best?


 
$12 shipped for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Space-Metal-Tobacco-herb-grinder-w-pollen-case-4pc-g5_W0QQitemZ370191516308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5631224294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## AKDrifter (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a sharp stone grinder that was great for a low/mid priced grinder, have a spacecase, and a mendo mulcher. The Spacecase is by far the best and smoothest grinder I have used. It collects kief very well and grinds to the perfect consistancy.

The mendo mulcher is cool, I really bought it because it looked sweet and it is made in the USA, but the action is rough, and the grind a bit too fine for me. It is well made, but really needs the phenalic spacer that the sharp stone and spacecase have to smooth it out. I never use this one anymore.

Best value was the sharpstone, collects great, grinds great and I got a hash press with it in a package deal off ebay for about $30 or so. The press works great too. It is pretty much a spacecase knock off.

For my keif collecting needs at harvest, I got a 20x24" framed silk screen from pocono silk screen(around $30) which I lay over a 20x24" mirror. When I trim, I cure all the trim then I crumble everything over the silk screen and give it a nice few rubs back and forth over the screen, 8 plants worth of trim run like this is a beautiful thing. When I lift the screen off the mirror, the glass has a nice layer of blond dust which I scrape up with a razor blade and stuff into the press, a little heat and a few turns on the press , cool in the freezer and bamm!! Out comes a nice hunk of killer gonja essence.


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 27, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> $12 shipped for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Space-Metal-Tobacco-herb-grinder-w-pollen-case-4pc-g5_W0QQitemZ370191516308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5631224294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


But have you tried them and are they any good and catching the kief?


----------



## thanatosrising (Aug 27, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> But have you tried them and are they any good and catching the kief?


they're all pretty much the same, idk about quality but everyone i know that smokes daily has one. they aren't too shabby. Closetking has the right idea, i always make outstanding hash with any simple coffee grinder and a "pollenator" screen from your nearest headshop. i have one made by wicca. hope this helps.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the cheap low power Proctor Silex ones with the dome top that has a flat slice on the dome.. The top collects alot of really primo crystal really quickly, doesn't instantly pulverize, and the one I have has probably endured 400-500hrs over the last 13yrs..


----------



## bonghit4 (Aug 28, 2009)

get a silk screen and break ur trees up on it ?


----------



## arss (Aug 28, 2009)

I had a chromium crusher and i hated it. it always got clogged up and mushed my bud together into hard chunks. also the metallic finish started to chip off. I have a xxl sharpstone grinder now and i like it, plus it was pretty cheap (I get quite a bit of keif from it too). I suggest spending a little extra money and getting a nice sharpstone (cheapest), spacecase, or mix n' ball grinder; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NCBF (Aug 31, 2009)

Haven't you people ever heard of Mendo Mulcher's?They're the best!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 31, 2009)

I vote for Mendo Mulcher


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 31, 2009)

NCBF said:


> Haven't you people ever heard of Mendo Mulcher's?They're the best!!!


LOL! Serves me right for not reading all of the way down to the end.


----------



## NCBF (Aug 31, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> LOL! Serves me right for not reading all of the way down to the end.


lol, Dis is tlue!!!!! Mendo Mulchers are number one babY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have used a silver surfer and a space case. The bigger 3-4-5" ones work great for grinding and collecting. Took 1/4 or so to get a nice hash pill.


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grinders are good for buds but don't think it will work to well with hash it's too sticky. It'll just get stuck on everything in the grinder.


----------



## tSunami13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr.Niceguy03 said:


> Grinders are good for buds but don't think it will work to well with hash it's too sticky. It'll just get stuck on everything in the grinder.


It's not for grinding hash. It's for collecting trichs to press into hash.


----------



## jwn (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net/index.cfm/fa/categories.main/parentcat/19409

I use the 2.25" The guy who runs the site in PA makes them himself. Easy on the pocket book and well made, mine has been in service for 2 years now.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 1, 2009)

Those aren't good for kief collection though.. (Which means more stays on the bud when smoked)..


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 1, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> $12 shipped for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Space-Metal-Tobacco-herb-grinder-w-pollen-case-4pc-g5_W0QQitemZ370191516308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5631224294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


thats tha one


----------



## kno (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate grinders with triangle or spiked teeth. I've had a few and they are all terrible.
The chromium crusher I have 3 of, don't ask why but I don't much care for them ether. It's a good grinder until you get some stringy bud, then its worthless. I have a 4" Space Case grinder that I love, It tears up anything and will tear it down to dust in less than 10 turns.


----------



## BuRnnONEdown (Sep 3, 2009)

another vote for the mendo mulcher! 5+ years of service!


----------



## jwn (Sep 3, 2009)

kno said:


> I hate grinders with triangle or spiked teeth. I've had a few and they are all terrible.


I agree, diamond shaped teeth work the best.


----------



## DubRules (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah those pyramid teeth suck. 
get one by a company called kannastor.
i have all sizes of them and they kick ass.
they are much lighter than space cases but are still made from aluminum.
the screens can be replaced too which is great because mine always get clogged.,


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

Those things are screened?? I don't see how that can possibly be a good thing.. Either the holes would be too large for good hash and you'd get plant matter in there, or they'd need to be so small that clogging would be impossible if you aren't chilling your weed to below 9°C (glass transition temperature of marijuana resin)..


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 4, 2009)

wait why would you want to grind up hash? i have never heard of people grinding up hash.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 4, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> wait why would you want to grind up hash? i have never heard of people grinding up hash.


Well, the NICE chocolate I come across that isnèt stepped on, i just throw the lighter to it right quick . that takes care of that. i heard of people using a bu ster for hash, but that is lazy. lol


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 4, 2009)

use a coffee bean grinder. they work mint. damn near everyone over the years has been just fine, a decent amount of kiff is left, and they cost 10-25 b ucks, last a few years, depending how ya treat them


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

atomicronick said:


> use a coffee bean grinder. they work mint. damn near everyone over the years has been just fine, a decent amount of kiff is left, and they cost 10-25 b ucks, last a few years, depending how ya treat them


And the best ones IMO are the proctor silex models with the dome tops.. Seriously, $20 at Walmart etc, collects immense amounts of damn clean kief electrostatically, and mine has lasted me 13 years I think..


----------



## mnocito (May 18, 2022)

I’ve tried the shedding (resin) grinders, the fine-tooth dust maker that came with my volcano and about 10 others. 

My old grinder actually fused shut so i got this one Amazon. It’s by far my favorite and at a good cost. 

https://amzn.to/3whUlvt 

The Keif catcher is fantastic. Solid build and turns smooth. Stainless steel and magnetic.


----------



## OJAE (May 18, 2022)

i use a nutribullet cup with milling blade. lots of kief collects up the walls over time


----------



## lusidghost (May 18, 2022)

mnocito said:


> I’ve tried the shedding (resin) grinders, the fine-tooth dust maker that came with my volcano and about 10 others.
> 
> My old grinder actually fused shut so i got this one Amazon. It’s by far my favorite and at a good cost.
> 
> ...


You dug up a thread that hasn't been touched since 2009 to paste the same message that you doubled posted in the other grinder thread. 3 of your 5 posts have been pitching this grinder, and the other 2 were pitching a decarb machine.


----------



## austin98 (May 26, 2022)

mnocito said:


> I’ve tried the shedding (resin) grinders, the fine-tooth dust maker that came with my volcano and about 10 others.
> 
> My old grinder actually fused shut so i got this one Amazon. It’s by far my favorite and at a good cost.
> 
> ...


that link says it's totally aluminum. are ppl concerned about a grinder of this material?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 26, 2022)

Looks like same shit available at many “ smoke shops “ and cheaper.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 26, 2022)

Since we are talking to the dead on this thread - 

I like my HAN Grinder - does double duty for me - grinds the buds up top for my cones / middle chamber ( shown ) goes in Volcano / bottom kief chamber collects the sugar.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 26, 2022)

mnocito said:


> I’ve tried the shedding (resin) grinders, the fine-tooth dust maker that came with my volcano and about 10 others.
> 
> My old grinder actually fused shut so i got this one Amazon. It’s by far my favorite and at a good cost.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna need a shower after this


----------

